# The Wizard of Oz series



## Elbereth (Nov 18, 2005)

I noticed that you have all these fun new forums for other fantasy writers such are JK Rowling, CS Lewis and such....and was wondering if anyone here has also ventured into the fantasy worlds of Frank Baum's "The Wizard of Oz"

I started reading the series at the beginning of the year after finishing the book "Wicked, The Life and Times of the Wicked Witch of the West". It opened up my imagination in the same way Tolkien did a few years back and got me interested in reading some of the original Wizard of Oz books. 

I read the Wizard of Oz, Glenda the Good Witch, and oh geesh I forgot the name of the other book at the momment...it was all in one book you see. 

I was very interesting to see his take on fairylands and magic...and I soon realized how really dark and eerie those stories really are. 

It is an intesting read and I think it would be interesting to discuss the similarities of this book in comparison to Tolkien and some of the other fantasy writers I have mentioned above.


----------



## Hammersmith (Nov 19, 2005)

I think I read the original Wizard of Oz, unabridged or otherwise messed around with. I'd like to read more but I keep forgetting.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 19, 2005)

My case is much the same as Smitty's above. That said, I liked every incarnation of this story from animation to film form.


----------

